# C# and .net



## blackleopard92 (Jun 15, 2007)

hi all.
well, i have been programming in C/C++ for 3+ yrs. so i decided to shift to .net and learn C#. 
wanted to know good books that are recommended for learning it.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2007)

bump... even i m interested...


----------



## prinz (Jun 15, 2007)

Wrox_Professional C# 2005by Christian Nagel Bill Evjen Jay Glynn Karli Watson Morgan Skinner Allen Jones

if u wana ebooks... ask me...


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2007)

k.. asked u... wich ebooks???


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 16, 2007)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> hi all.
> well, i have been programming in C/C++ for 3+ yrs. so i decided to shift to .net and learn C#.
> wanted to know good books that are recommended for learning it.


*MSDN Beginner Developer Learning Center*
*msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/beginner/ 

Hope this will satisfy all ur .NET n C# Hunger .

after all this u can download MSDN Library n start on with much more Serious Development 

@Prinz 

I would say , start out with Wrox Beginning Visual C# 2005 is u want a book , othwerwise MSDN Beginner Developer Learning Center is Best .


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jun 16, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> *MSDN Beginner Developer Learning Center*
> *msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/beginner/
> 
> Hope this will satisfy all ur .NET n C# Hunger .
> ...



thanks. but is there any book? i am going to read it while gymming. 
my access to net is restricted.

edit: i went through the site.. it's a little too basic for me. I am familiar with win32 API too. so know quite a lot about varied stuff given there.


----------



## prinz (Jun 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> k.. asked u... wich ebooks???


 
which one u want?!!!... specify the name, ok.!!!



			
				blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> thanks. but is there any book? i am going to read it while gymming.
> my access to net is restricted.
> 
> edit: i went through the site.. it's a little too basic for me. I am familiar with win32 API too. so know quite a lot about varied stuff given there.


 
Wrox_Professional C# 2005by Christian Nagel Bill Evjen Jay Glynn Karli Watson Morgan Skinner Allen Jones


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 16, 2007)

MSDN

and

Wrox Publications are perfect

vaise u wanna learn C# with ASP.NET or C# for windows programming?


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jun 16, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> MSDN
> 
> and
> 
> ...


C#with ASP.net. but i like to know about windows programming as well.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 16, 2007)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> C#with ASP.net. but i like to know about windows programming as well.


Best book for starting out and intermediate level C# would be 

*"Programming Visual C#: The Language" from Microsoft Press*

then u can read 

*Programming Windows Forms* from MS press for Windows Specific development knowledge .


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 18, 2007)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> C#with ASP.net. but i like to know about windows programming as well.


 
Read Beginners C# 
and ASP.NET by wrox publications

and u can read MSDN for detailed study and sample stuffs


After that u can move to Professional C# by Wrox publications


----------

